# Central Scotland cockapoo walk Aug12



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had a good turn out for the walk lots of lovely cockapoos and an Australian labradoodal. and the rain held off till we got home.
might pick a couple extra photos to pop up tomorrow, but right now i really need to go to bed as i have work in the morning.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like loads of fun was had by all. Love the puppy, so cute!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like another successful day, super pictures Kendal, thanks for sharing x x


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Fantastic photos so sorry I missed it the poos looked as thought they had great fun. Hopefully see you in September!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These are great photos!! Lola had a fantastic time, so much running around, then hardly moved all afternoon!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, what a loverly bunch of cockapoos......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos.. Hopefully we'll make the next one


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow pics are amazing,i wish i had been able to go xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Kendal, your photos are fab  May I copy them please?
It was a great morning, we walked quite a way in the end, dogs were all lovely together, and the 2 puppies were gorgeous and totally unfazed by the melee!
Next meet is 22nd September, 11am, congregate outside the house as usual. Hope to see lots of you there


----------

